# TPU's Go-GreEN CLUB!!!



## Over_Lord (Nov 14, 2010)

1st off, hi guys, I'm new to this forum, and some of you may have seen my posts and replied to it too. I've been eyeing this forum for 2 years now but never had the (not time), what to say, I was just that lazy to hit the "Register" button you know..

Okay to business, this isn't GoGreen for PowerColour's GoGreen FYI, this is the real deal, the actual stuff. I've seen many users buy:-

1. High end GPUs
2. That are major power guzzlers
3. OC them to help the power consumption

Same case applies to CPUs. So here I decide that NO, we can do something to reduce power consumption(do you know USA is the world's major POWER 'EATER'), and at the same time, continue FOLDING(great job you guys) and GAMING(that we can't live without).

Lets start with WHAT we can do...

To those who have i7 and GTX480 or similar CPU/GPU(u get the idea I hope), please please don't do this 24x7 OC shit, it almost gives my head a loud buzzer for "WTF" alert!!!!

Here's what I do:-

1. My quad-core doesn't bottleneck with VSync on on any game and even if it does, I've not noticed anything, all running at STOCK clock. Note-STOCK CLOCK

I've hit the sweet spot at 1.15V CPU VCore and that's a LONG way off 1.40V default you know. Now I don't know how much I cut, but the cut by a huge percentage significant enough when more people do it together(and I mean power usage nothing else).

2. My GPU is the HD5850, and as many know, this is one GOLDEN GPU, can play all games(forget Metro 2033, it gives my card Migraine  ) games great, so great I cant stop playing them haha.

Okay here's what I do:

Use MSI AfterBurner, set voltage for all profiles from the default 1.087v to 1.049v. Now again I don't know how much impact that has, but I do know for sure, voltage has the BIGGEST hand in power consumption of a card. Plus, I get 10C flat lesser temperatures on CRYSIS full loaded at 45% fan(which ain't near as loud as the speaker volume I set  ).


So let me know guys, if you all are interested. I have high hopes so don't let me down wada wada blah blah, no I wont say that. Just, this ain't harming you, it helps temps that people go bald thinking about, and if your power bill comes a few dollars less, I think you'd be the happy man.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2010)

Ummmm, just no.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2010)

i have an i7 @ 4.4ghz and two gtx 470's and my shit is clocked to the max 24/7 can i join your club


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 14, 2010)

I plan on going green soon.  Might get a couple of 480's to replace my 5970.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you know how many people here oc 24/7 for crunching on WCG ~ to Help others

The higher the clocks/voltage on gpu's increase PPD's(production) ~ to Help others

If people are willing to pay their own power bills let them. "Global Warming" is not proven either way... besides it's not like we are depleting the ozone lol... what ever happened with that myth?


----------



## popswala (Nov 14, 2010)

I got a 460 and will be getting another. I have 5 pcs always running with more on the way.

Whats with all the businesses not open at night with all their lights on.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2010)

I have no idea if i should be offended or if i should roll around laughing like a complete idiot due to the simple fact that even if overclocked most peoples machines dont run 100% 24.7, as such the power increase is negligible. Those that do overclock balls to the walls tend to use Nvidia gpus at least around here to fold@home or contribute via WCG.... thus from what i can see that extra power drain is well worth it. Besides were a tech enthusiast community...... some ppl choose to underclock others to overclock as far as they can at stock voltage.. and then theres those that paid the price to get the best performance. Lets face it no one really cares about power unless its getting extra battery life out of a notebook. If you want to go green get your family and friends to throw out those old Piece of Shit Pentium 4 boxes that guzzel power and are slower then a intel Atom. I got a better idea you underclock and save power and ill overclock and use more Ill gladly use today all the power you have saved.

This is my thought on saving power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Id rather piss on the Electric fence


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, some of, you people are harsh...

Thanks for the thought there, thunderising, but,  most here already use the least current to produce the most power with the least amount of dissipated heat.  
Can only go, but, so low and do the deed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

meh


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2010)

I just had to laugh at some of the classic responses to the OP.

Taking your post seriously though, did you not think to at least get a Kill-a-Watt to present your findings? Test performance/watt? Going green is not necessarily using less power but using it more efficiently.

Whilst I support your idea that a "greener" approach to computing is good, bare in mind that each computer's purpose will determine that. An energy efficient Atom won't be up to the task of Crunching or converting videos. And some people prefer spending money on a cheaper part and OC'ing to make up any initial performance loss. So don't assume we have any obligation to be "greener".


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 14, 2010)

Great response from you guys, loved it. Thanks a ton


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

so you saved the earth today, what will you do tomorrow?


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2010)

I will upset the moderators (I see you sneekypeet) and call all posters except KeiX retards. Retards.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

If I go green, many puppies will die.  Sorry, can't do that.


As a matter of fact I'm going to overclock my rigs a bit further and see if I can do some more WU's on WCG and F@H and hopefully find a cure for cancer a little quicker...




...oh, almost forgot!  Doing this will also save the puppies!



AthlonX2 said:


> i have an i7 @ 4.4ghz and two gtx 470's and my shit is clocked to the max 24/7 can i join your club



A six core, a dual core, another dual core, and a total of four graphics cards running 24/7 under load.

Total count:
CPU Cores: 10
GPU Cores: 5

Maybe I can join the club too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 14, 2010)

dont forget teh kittehs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont forget teh kittehs



Those too!  My poor kittehs, I promised I would never let them down.


----------



## stevednmc (Nov 14, 2010)

More power = good.  I will also use the power he saves, and be all the happier for it. Let all the people that buy those pre-buit computers save on power, they dont have fun with their machines anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to close this, because people are thread crapping and being douches.

it seems that TPU isnt ready for a civil discussion on this matter...

Thunderrising: next time come back with some hard data. get a power meter and show much you can save (per year, or whatever) by optimising your power consumption. People around here seem to behave better with facts to discuss, as opposed to just opinions.


----------

